# De toekomst van het Nederlands - Vrouwelijk woordsgeslacht



## Red Arrow

Mijn moeder zegt geregeld iets als ''Haar staart staat recht.'' of ''Ze wil weer naar buiten.''
Ze heeft het dan over onze kat. Onze _mannelijke _kat.

Ze wordt geregeld verbeterd door allerlei mensen die niet beseffen dat het eigenlijk juist is.
En dat doet me denken aan wat Peterdg zopas zei: zowat alle Nederlanders zijn het vrouwelijk woordgeslacht compleet kwijt. Volgens mij kan je het daar enkel nog ''redden'' als je alle Nederlandse kinderen in de lagere school vanbuiten laat leren wat vrouwelijk is en wat niet, en zoiets zie ik niet snel gebeuren. (uiteraard)

Maar is de situatie dan ook ''hopeloos'' is Vlaanderen? Als een kat al niet meer vrouwelijk mag zijn, mag een regering dat dan ook niet meer? Wordt het in de toekomst ook raar om ''De Russische regering is haar macht aan het uitoefenen'' te zeggen? Of ligt het anders bij een regering omdat die toch geen biologisch geslacht heeft?

(Laat één ding duidelijk zijn: ik vind het verdwijnen van een woordgeslacht totaal niet erg. Ik vind het gewoon heel interessant)


----------



## Peterdg

Red Arrow :D said:


> Mijn moeder zegt geregeld iets als ''Haar staart staat recht.'' of ''Ze wil weer naar buiten.''


Je moeder heeft natuurlijk gelijk wanneer ze "kat" in haar achterhoofd heeft. Maar je kan evengoed zeggen dat "zijn staart rechtstaat" of "hij wil weer naar buiten" waneer je "kater" in je achterhoofd hebt. Maar wanneer je zegt: "de kat haar staart staat weer recht", dan moet het echt "haar" zijn, of het nu een kater of kattin betreft.



Red Arrow :D said:


> Maar is de situatie dan ook ''hopeloos'' is Vlaanderen?


Ik weet het niet. Mijn kinderen (jongste 23, oudste 30, en twee ertussenin) gebruiken het nog juist. Ik ben deels opgevoed met het dialect. Mijn ouders spraken AN (of de Vlaamse variant daarvan, wat "men" een beetje denigrerend "tussentaal"' noemt) en daar wordt ook onderschied gemaakt in het onbepaald lidwoord. Mijn grootouders spraken enkel dialect (maar daarnaast ook perfect Frans, zo was dat toen), dus dat dialect is ook een deel van mijn opvoeding geweest.

Nu, gezien mijn kinderen binnen de familie niet aan dialect zijn blootgesteld geweest, moet hun genus-gevoel komen van de "tussentaal".

Mijn kleinkinderen zijn nog te jong om het te kunnen beoordelen.


----------



## Red Arrow

Peterdg said:


> of de Vlaamse variant daarvan, wat "men" een beetje denigrerend "tussentaal"' noemt


Ik hou er niet van als mensen iemand anders zijn taal uitschelden voor ''tussentaal'' of ''Verkavelingsvlaams''.
De reden dat er juist mensen bestaan die ''Vlaams'' als officiële taal willen, is juist omdat er andere mensen zijn die zo denigrerend doen over hoe ze praten. Men moet toch écht wat meer openstaan voor variatie in Vlaanderen.


Peterdg said:


> Nu, gezien mijn kinderen binnen de familie niet aan dialect zijn blootgesteld geweest, moet hun genus-gevoel komen van de "tussentaal".


Ik denk dat de Vlaamse ''tussentaaltjes'' (tussentalen? tussentaal?) doorheen de jaren steeds meer ''uitgezuiverd'' worden. Uiteindelijk zal het vrouwelijk geslacht gewoon verdwijnen. (Dat is alleszins wat ik denk)


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Red Arrow :D said:


> Men moet toch écht wat meer openstaan voor variatie in Vlaanderen.


Als er iets is waar Vlamingen voor openstaan, dan is het toch taalvariatie? De meesten vinden het normaal dat vrijwel niemand standaardtaal spreekt of schrijft in situaties waar in andere taalgebieden en/of landen standaardtaal wel vanzelfsprekend is. Er wordt om de zoveel tijd gekibbeld over wat wel en niet door de beugel kan, maar in de praktijk heeft dat niets te betekenen. Als je naar taalvariatie kijkt, blaakt Vlaanderen van gezondheid.


----------



## Peterdg

Hans M. said:


> Als er iets is waar Vlamingen voor openstaan, dan is het toch taalvariatie? De meesten vinden het normaal dat vrijwel niemand standaardtaal spreekt of schrijft in situaties waar in andere taalgebieden en/of landen standaardtaal wel vanzelfsprekend is.


Euh, ik denk dat Red Arrow bedoelt dat diegenen die bepalen wat standaard Nederlands is, wat meer zouden mogen openstaan voor de taalrijkdom (variatie) die Vlaanderen te bieden heeft.


----------



## Red Arrow

Peterdg said:


> Euh, ik denk dat Red Arrow bedoelt dat diegenen die bepalen wat standaard Nederlands is, wat meer zouden mogen openstaan voor de taalrijkdom (variatie) die Vlaanderen te bieden heeft.


Nee, dat bedoelde ik helemaal niet. Er worden geregeld Vlaamse woorden toegevoegd aan de Van Dale, en daar ben ik heel blij om, maar ik leg me erbij neer als ze bepaalde woorden links laten liggen. In mijn ogen moet het Algemeen Nederlands verstaanbaar blijven voor alle Nederlanders en Vlamingen.

Ik heb het over die taalkundigen die ervan uitgaan dat het Algemeen Nederlands altijd toegepast moet worden en we ons dialect gewoon moeten verwerpen. Die mensen die dialectsprekers direct als ''arrogant'' bestempelen.
Dat is helemaal de bedoeling niet van standaardtaal. Voor zover ik weet is dat niet hoe men met standaardtaal omgaat in Scandinavië, Tsjechië, Australië, de Verenigde Staten, enz... Naar mijn mening moet Algemeen Nederlands toegepast worden in boeken, tijdschriften, kranten, reclame, rechtszaken, politiek, toespraken, op de radio en zoveel mogelijk op tv en tijdens eender welke les. Aan die laatste twee puntjes moet nog wat gewerkt worden, maar dat is ook zo bij andere talen in andere landen. Dialectsprekers denigreren is niet de beste manier om een beter taallandschap te krijgen.

Veel Vlamingen voelen zich redelijk onzeker over hun taal. Dat merk je vooral als je in contact komt met wetenschappers en andere mensen wiens beroep niets te maken heeft met taal. Men is enerzijds vrij trots op het verworven Engels en/of Frans, en bij elke vooruitgang wordt men een beetje trotser, maar anderzijds _wil / durft _men gewoon geen vooruitgang meer te boeken bij Algemeen Nederlands, want de lat lijkt zo ongelofelijk hoog te liggen. ''Dat haal ik toch niet.'' AN lijkt soms veel moeilijker dan bijvoorbeeld kwantumfysica. (Maar dat is het eigenlijk niet)

De term ''standaardtaal in België'' werd ingevoerd om het Vlamingen wat gemakkelijker te maken, maar als je dan een leerkracht Nederlands krijgt die zegt: ''Standaardtaal in België is fout. Het is speciaal gemaakt om Vlamingen te laten zien wat ze allemaal fout zeggen.'' Dan wil je gewoon na de middelbare school niets (of zo weinig mogelijk) meer te maken hebben met Algemeen Nederlands. En dan krijg je Verkavelingsvlaams: gedeeltelijk uitgezuiverd dialect.

Mensen deprimeren met hoe moeilijk iets is, is de perfecte manier om ervoor te zorgen dat ze het voor gezien houden.
Sommigen zijn er trots op dat hun moedertaal zo moeilijk is, maar dat geldt zeker niet voor de grote massa. De meeste Nederlandstaligen zijn hun trots verloren. Zijn er nog andere talen waarbij dit het geval is? Volgens mij niet.

Soms lijkt het wel dat alle Vlamingen die nog trots zijn op hun taal, die mensen zijn die streven naar een aparte ''Vlaamse taal''  (denkende dat het er heel anders zou uitzien dan AN)


----------



## Peterdg

Red Arrow :D said:


> Nee, dat bedoelde ik helemaal niet.


Sorry daarvoor, maar dat is wel waar ik achter sta. Er is geen enkele reden waarom standaard Nederlands enkel mag bestaan uit dingen die in Nederland gebruikelijk/gangbaar zijn. Nu, er is sinds mijn schooltijd wel al veel ten goede veranderd, maar nog lang niet genoeg. Ik stel wel met veel genoegen vast dat de ANS veel van de Vlaamse taalgebruiken wel al vermeldt.

En, ik wil helemaal geen aparte "Vlaamse taal"; ik wil alleen dat typisch Vlaamse constructies ook tot standaard Nederlands worden gerekend.


----------



## Red Arrow

Peterdg said:


> Sorry daarvoor


Maakt niet uit 


Peterdg said:


> maar dat is wel waar ik achter sta. Er is geen enkele reden waarom standaard Nederlands enkel mag betsaan uit dingen die in Nederland gebruikelijk/gangbaar zijn. Nu, er is sinds mijn schooltijd wel al veel ten goede veranderd, maar nog lang niet genoeg. Ik stel wel met veel genoegen vast dat de ANS veel van de Vlaamse taalgebruiken wel al vermeldt.
> 
> En, ik wil helemaal geen aparte "Vlaamse taal"; ik wil alleen dat typisch Vlaamse constructies ook tot standaard Nederlands worden gerekend.


Dat begrijp ik wel. Men is soms vaak nogal laks bij het toelaten van woorden uit Nederland, en nogal streng bij het toelaten van Vlaamse woorden. Dat zou eigenlijk niet mogen...

Ik denk dat veel Nederlandse taalkundigen er vroeger vanuit gingen dat Vlaamse uitdrukkingen toch allemaal maar gallicismen zijn. (wat natuurlijk niet zo is) Pas toen Vlaanderen wat minder Frans werd, kwam de vervlaamsing van de Van Dale (heel langzaam) op gang.


----------



## ThomasK

IK heb het er moeilijk mee om mij aan te passen aan die genusontwikkeling. Ik vind het helemaal niet evident. Mij lijkt dat er in Vlaanderen wel iets in beweging kan zijn, maar toch: dit onderscheid loslaten is voor mij persoonlijk enorm moeilijk (ik nader de 3 x20...) en in wat ik lees, zie ik nog maar weinig sporen van verandering.

Voor de rest neig ik geregeld naar algemeen aanvaarde woorden, omdat ik het Vlaamse Nederlands vaak te "halfslachtig" vind...


----------



## bibibiben

In dit opzicht heeft Nederland het gemakkelijk. Eerder zei ik dat Multatuli al _*in 1862 *_schreef:

"We hebben nu eenmaal in 't hollandsch geen vrouwelyk geslacht voor levenlooze zaken. Waartoe dan dit altyd voorgewend in ons schryven? 't Is onwaarheid, als 'n auteur iemand, van de zon sprekende, zeggen laat: _zy gaat op_."

In Nederland worstelen we er hier en daar nog mee (althans, in de geschreven taal*), maar het ergste hebben we waarschijnlijk wel achter de rug. In Vlaanderen lijkt het gevecht nog in volle gang.

*In de gesproken taal is het inmiddels een uitgemaakte zaak.


----------



## ThomasK

Dat gebrek aan logica is een gevaarlijk argument, vind ik. Het Duits heeft zijn genus in de lidwoorden en daardoor alleen al, denk ik, is er geen schijn van kans dat ooit naar "die Arbeit" als "er" zal worden verwezen, ook al is er geen reden om "werk" als in wezen vrouwelijk te zien.

Dat idiosyncratische - als dat hier de goeie term is - maakt net vaak de rijkdom van een taal uit, vind ik, terwijl die niet op een louter rationele logica is gebaseerd. Soms zijn er gewoon diverse manieren om zaken te bekijken, diverse logica's (of onlogica's ???).


----------



## bibibiben

Mijn positie over het krankzinnig nutteloze driegenerasysteem is bekend. Zie de discussie in deze draad: Het geslacht van lijdende voornaamwoorden.

Van mij mag de rijkdom van een taal wel uit iets anders bestaan dan het dwingend opleggen van het gebruik van lidwoordje A en voornaamwoordje B bij zelfstandig naamwoord zus en lidwoordje C en voornaamwoordje D bij zelfstandig naamwoord zo. Wat een armoeiige geesteloosheid.


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Van mij mag de rijkdom van een taal wel uit iets anders bestaan dan het dwingend opleggen van het gebruik van lidwoordje A en voornaamwoordje B bij zelfstandig naamwoord zus en lidwoordje C en voornaamwoordje D bij zelfstandig naamwoord zo. Wat een armoeiige geesteloosheid.


Sorry Bibibiben, maar dit is een onzinnig argument. Voor jou is het een "armoeiige geesteloosheid" omdat het niet meer tot jouw taalgevoel hoort. Je zou dan evengoed kunnen zeggen dat die moeilijke inversies ook maar mogen gaan. Er zijn veel talen die dat niet hebben, dus is het ook niet nodig. En zo kun je nog veel andere verschijnselen bedenken die niet echt nodig zijn.

Een taal is een taal met zijn eigenaardigheden. In Vlaanderen maken de genera van substantieven daar deel van uit. Dat dit in Nederland niet meer het geval is, is geen reden om het verschijnsel maar in de verdomhoek te duwen en af te doen als "armoeiige geesteloosheid".


----------



## Red Arrow

Peterdg said:


> Sorry Bibibiben, maar dit is een onzinnig argument. Voor jou is het een "armoeiige geesteloosheid" omdat het niet meer tot jouw taalgevoel hoort. Je zou dan evengoed kunnen zeggen dat die moeilijke inversies ook maar mogen gaan. Er zijn veel talen die dat niet hebben, dus is het ook niet nodig. En zo kun je nog veel andere verschijnselen bedenken die niet echt nodig zijn.
> 
> Een taal is een taal met zijn eigenaardigheden. In Vlaanderen maken de genera van substantieven daar deel van uit. Dat dit in Nederland niet meer het geval is, is geen reden om het verschijnsel maar in de verdomhoek te duwen en af te doen als "armoeiige geesteloosheid".


Ik denk niet dat Bibibiben bedoelt dat het driegenerasysteem ''armoeiige geesteloosheid'' is. Ik denk dat hij/zij bedoelt dat het armoeiige geesteloosheid is om te denken dat iets als het driegenerasysteem tot de rijkdom van een taal behoort. Dat begrijp ik nog wel. Een taal met woordgeslacht is niet per se rijker dan een taal zonder woordgeslacht. Je moet niet gaan vechten tegen zo'n taalverandering. Als mensen het beu zijn om_ haar, dit_ en _dat_ te gebruiken, laat ze dan gewoon_ zijn, deze_ en _die_ zeggen. Ik zie mezelf nooit ''deze meisje'' zeggen, maar ik denk dat als het tegen 2060 (ik zeg maar wat) aanvaard is geworden, ik het niet storend zou vinden als anderen het zouden zeggen.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

De rijkdom van een taal is een zeer wazig begrip waar je eigenlijk niets mee kunt in dit soort discussies.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Peterdg said:


> wanneer je zegt: "de kat haar staart staat weer recht", dan moet het echt "haar" zijn, of het nu een kater of kattin betreft.


Nee, dat moet niet. _De kat z'n staart_ is net zo goed correct Nederlands. Het woord heeft het genus m./v., wat betekent dat je als taalgebruiker zelf kunt kiezen of je mannelijke of vrouwelijke verwijswoorden gebruikt. Bovendien kun je bij huisdieren waar je een persoonlijke band mee hebt, altijd het biologisch geslacht de voorrang geven. Dus als je normaal katten _zij_ noemt en je eigen kat is een mannetje, dan kun je _hij_ zeggen, ook wanneer je het woord _kat_ en niet _kater_ gebruikt.



> Mijn ouders spraken AN (of de Vlaamse variant daarvan, wat "men" een beetje denigrerend "tussentaal"' noemt) en daar wordt ook onderschied gemaakt in het onbepaald lidwoord.


Zeg je nu dat tussentaal hetzelfde is als de Vlaamse variant van AN? Wanneer je verschillende onbepaalde lidwoorden voor mannelijke en vrouwelijke zelfstandige naamwoorden gebruikt (_nen hond en 'n kat_, _ne stoel en 'n tafel_, zoals op z'n Brabants), spreek je geen AN.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Red Arrow :D said:


> Ik heb het over die taalkundigen die ervan uitgaan dat het Algemeen Nederlands altijd toegepast moet worden en we ons dialect gewoon moeten verwerpen.


Er zullen in de loop van de geschiedenis vast wel taalkundigen geweest zijn die dat een goed idee vonden in hun ijver om het Vlaemsche volk de standaardtaal bij te brengen. Maar de meeste hedendaagse taalkundigen houden zich alleen bezig met het beschrijven van taal en doen nauwelijks aan taalpolitiek. Ik ken geen enkele serieuze taalkundige die anno 2016 verkondigt dat dialecten afgeschaft moeten worden, al was het maar om de eenvoudige reden dat iedereen inziet dat dialecten zich gewoon niet _laten_ afschaffen. Mensen met extreme opvattingen over de wenselijkheid of onwenselijkheid van dialect of andere taalvariëteiten zijn in de regel juist geen taalkundigen.

Er zijn natuurlijk wel opiniemakers, al dan niet met een taalkundige achtergrond, die vinden dat de kennis en het gebruik van de standaardtaal in Vlaanderen veel te wensen overlaat zonder daarom per se het bestaansrecht van dialect in twijfel te trekken. Verder zijn er enkele die het speciaal op tussentaal gemunt hebben, dat wel, omdat die in hun ogen zowel de standaardtaal als de dialecten aantast. Ik ben er nog niet helemaal over uit wat ik daar zelf van vind.


----------



## ThomasK

Hans M. said:


> De rijkdom van een taal is een zeer wazig begrip waar je eigenlijk niets mee kunt in dit soort discussies.


 BTW: Ik heb alleen verwezen naar 'idiosyncratische" aspecten, niet direct rijkdom, en gesteld dat je diverse soorten logica's kunt onderscheiden (c.q. dat het gevaarlijk is om de ene logica hoger te waarderen).

Ik herinner mij ooit (uit de taalsociologie) het werk van Labov, die erop wees dat het zwarte Engels eigen uitdrukkingsmogelijkheden heeft, die je apart moet waarderen; je moet met andere woorden de standaardtaal niet op een piëdestal zetten. Maar ik volg Hans M. helemaal: een standaardtaal is een grote waarde en het is jammer als mensen die niet beheersen!


----------



## bibibiben

Peterdg said:


> Sorry Bibibiben, maar dit is een onzinnig argument. Voor jou is het een "armoeiige geesteloosheid" omdat het niet meer tot jouw taalgevoel hoort. Je zou dan evengoed kunnen zeggen dat die moeilijke inversies ook maar mogen gaan. Er zijn veel talen die dat niet hebben, dus is het ook niet nodig. En zo kun je nog veel andere verschijnselen bedenken die niet echt nodig zijn.
> 
> Een taal is een taal met zijn eigenaardigheden. In Vlaanderen maken de genera van substantieven daar deel van uit. Dat dit in Nederland niet meer het geval is, is geen reden om het verschijnsel maar in de verdomhoek te duwen en af te doen als "armoeiige geesteloosheid".



Mijn reactie in #12 werd ingegeven door wat ThomasK even ervoor verklaarde:



ThomasK said:


> Dat idiosyncratische - als dat hier de goeie term is - maakt net vaak de rijkdom van een taal uit*, *vind ik, terwijl die niet op een louter rationele logica is gebaseerd. Soms zijn er gewoon diverse manieren om zaken te bekijken, diverse logica's (of onlogica's ???).



Als het driegenerasysteem rijkdom is, geef mij dan maar de armoe. Dat het verschijnsel bestaat, prima. Maar om nou de instandhouding ervan te bepleiten met een beroep op de rijkdom ervan...

Los van deze kwestie vind ik veranderingen in taal in het algemeen interessanter dan verzet tegen het nieuwe. En dat Vlaanderen zich vastklampt aan andere zaken dan Nederland, is bijzaak. Taal is een levend wezen, geen mummie. Voor mij is dát het fascinerende.



ThomasK said:


> BTW: Ik heb alleen verwezen naar 'idiosyncratische" aspecten, niet direct rijkdom, en gesteld dat je diverse soorten logica's kunt onderscheiden (c.q. dat het gevaarlijk is om de ene logica hoger te waarderen).



Natuurlijk mag je wel de ene logica hoger waarderen dan de andere. De een omarmt de charme van de eenvoud, de ander houdt van een logisch systeem vol barok. Smaken verschillen.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik zei niet dat je logica's niet verschillend mag waarderen, alleen dat het gevaarlijk kan zijn. Vgl. zwart Engels vs. Queen's English, etc.  

Ik heb niet gewoon gepleit voor behoud van 3G, en zou het niet zo direct als voorbeeld citeren van taalrijkdom maar ik eb geprobeerd om ons verzet wat te duiden. Bepaalde veranderingen vind ik ook best interessant, maar niet alle. En ik erken dat ik bepaalde gewoontes niet graag afzweer of loslaat. Misschien hou ik meer van variatie dan van verandering, ik sluit dat niet uit... ;-)


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Ik zei niet dat je logica's niet verschillend mag waarderen, alleen dat het gevaarlijk kan zijn. Vgl. zwart Engels vs. Queen's English, etc.


Hoezo gevaarlijk? Ik kan een taal of dialect waarderen om bepaalde aspecten ervan. Ik vind bijvoorbeeld het IJslands minder prettig klinken dan het Portugees. De grammatica van het Turks vind ik kunstiger in elkaar zitten dan die van het Arabisch. Omdat het Frans in meerdere opzichten veel meer afstand heeft genomen van de Latijnse moeder dan het Spaans of Italiaans, fascineert die taal mij meer. Moet ik gewoon kunnen zeggen. Daarmee doe ik geen uitspraak over de sprekers van die talen.



ThomasK said:


> En ik erken dat ik bepaalde gewoontes niet graag afzweer of loslaat. Misschien hou ik meer van variatie dan van verandering, ik sluit dat niet uit... ;-)



Heerlijk, variatie. Rijkdom aan uitdrukkingen, woorden, nuanceringen. Laat maar komen. Rijkdom aan lidwoorden, zonder dat er sprake is van betekenistoevoeging? Nee, hoeft van mij niet.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik hou ook meer van het Italiaans dan van het Spaans. Natuurlijk mag ik dat zeggen, want dat is geen gevoelig thema. Maar denk aan de verwijzing naar Labov, de Amerikaanse taalsocioloog. Die wees op de subtiliteit van zwart Engels om net aan te geven dat de standaardtaal niet per se rijker is. Daar ben je het heel zeker mee eens. By the way: als iemand Duits een "machotaal" noemt, kan het al gevoeliger liggen. Toch?

Maar dat we 3G niet als een rijkdom moeten beschouwen: mij ook oké, al zou ik dat een vorm van kleur durven noemen. En die heeft geen nut, voegt niks wezenlijks toe, maar soms vind ik het gewoon heel grappig als studenten een computer een "zij" noemen, terwijl daar inderdaad geen enkele reden voor ons. Louter on-zin, maar oké, daar maken wij ons samen vrolijk om. OOK leuk.

BTW, dat doet er mij aan denken: "das Auto" in het Duits, "de auto" in het Nederlands. Misschien zou het nog "zinniger" zijn om van alle dingen "het"-woorden te maken en "hij"/"zij" voor mensen te reserveren, zoals in het Engels?


----------



## Red Arrow

Is het wel gevaarlijk om te zeggen dat ik Europees Portugees nogal Oost-Europees vind klinken?
Ik vind IJslands net veel mooier


----------



## ThomasK

Tjonge, ik kan nu ook "gevaarlijk" vervangen door "gevoelig", of "vooroordeel/ ongefundeerd oordeel", maar ik lees geen reactie op het onderzoek van Labov (en andere soortgelijke), waarover het mij in wezen ging...


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Tjonge, ik kan nu ook "gevaarlijk" vervangen door "gevoelig", of "vooroordeel/ ongefundeerd oordeel".



Noem het hoe je het wilt, voor mij is het schrikachtig gedrag dat mijlen- en mijlenver van mij afstaat. Ik zie het al helemaal voor me:

In een gesprek met personen A, B en C, sprekers van resp. de talen A, B en C, berijd ik mijn stokpaardje over lidwoord- en genusredundantie. Alles gaat goed, want A, B en C komen goddank uit westerse landen en behoren niet tot een achtergestelde groepering. Maar dan komt daar opeens persoon D binnen, spreker van taal D, waarin ook al sprake is van lidwoord- of genusredundantie. "En Bib," vraagt D, "heb je ook nog harde noten over mijn taal D te kraken?" Ik schrik. D is zwart! Ik weet nog net uit te brengen: "N-n-niets, over aspecten in jouw taal mag ik gezien je afkomst dan wel achtergrond geen oordeel uitspreken." Een woedende blik is waarschijnlijk het minste wat mij ten deel zal vallen.


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> Is het wel gevaarlijk om te zeggen dat ik Europees Portugees nogal Oost-Europees vind klinken?
> Ik vind IJslands net veel mooier



Nu maar hopen dat er geen Oost-Europeanen deze draad bezoeken... Pools vind ikzelf overigens uitstekend te pruimen.


----------



## ThomasK

bibibiben said:


> Noem het hoe je het wilt, voor mij is het schrikachtig gedrag dat mijlen- en mijlenver van mij afstaat..


 Sjonge... Ik zie alleen mijn zorg om oordelen, maar oké, tot daar, we weten waar we staan: " mijlen- en mijlenver" van elkaar. De irritatie lijkt wel bijzonder groot. Jammer.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik begrijp hier niks meer van. Waar gaat dit nu over?


----------



## Red Arrow

bibibiben said:


> Nu maar hopen dat er geen Oost-Europeanen deze draad bezoeken... Pools vind ikzelf overigens uitstekend te pruimen.


Ik vind Ests anders een hele mooie taal. Vreemd genoeg vind ik het veel mooier dan Fins...
En Servo-Kroatisch en Bulgaars kunnen in muziek ook best leuk klinken, maar gesproken (in plaats van gezongen) vind ik die talen nogal hard klinken...


bibibiben said:


> Noem het hoe je het wilt, voor mij is het schrikachtig gedrag dat mijlen- en mijlenver van mij afstaat. Ik zie het al vihelemaal voor me:
> 
> In een gesprek met personen A, B en C, sprekers van resp. de talen A, B en C, berijd ik mijn stokpaardje over lidwoord- en genusredundantie. Alles gaat goed, want A, B en C komen goddank uit westerse landen en behoren niet tot een achtergestelde groepering. Maar dan komt daar opeens persoon D binnen, spreker van taal D, waarin ook al sprake is van lidwoord- of genusredundantie. En Bib, vraagt D, heb je ook nog harde noten over mijn taal D te kraken? Ik schrik. D is zwart! Ik weet nog net uit te brengen: "N-n-niets, over aspecten in jouw taal mag ik gezien je afkomst dan wel achtergrond geen oordeel uitspreken." Een woedende blik is waarschijnlijk het minste wat mij ten deel zal vallen.


Je kan altijd doen alsof je niet wist dat Afrikaanse talen ook woordgeslacht hebben 
Maar ik denk sowieso niet dat Afrikanen het erg zouden vinden dat je kritiek hebt op woordgeslacht, tenzij je moedertaal het niet heeft. (''Mijn moedertaal is superieur!'' vindt niemand leuk, natuurlijk)

Ik vind het wel jammer dat de grote massa ervan uitgaat dat bijna alle talen woordgeslacht hebben, terwijl dat in werkelijkheid slechts geldt voor een vierde van alle talen. Zo hoor ik geregeld dat Fins of Hongaars de moeilijkste taal ter wereld is vanwege al die naamvallen, maar Fins en Hongaars hebben wel geen woordgeslacht. Voor zover ik weet zijn hun naamvallen gewoon een hoop voorzetsels die voldoen aan klinkerharmonie.


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> Je kan altijd doen alsof je niet wist dat Afrikaanse talen ook woordgeslacht hebben
> Maar ik denk sowieso niet dat Afrikanen het erg zouden vinden dat je kritiek hebt op woordgeslacht, tenzij je moedertaal het niet heeft. (''Mijn moedertaal is superieur!'' vindt niemand leuk, natuurlijk)



Ik heb aan anderstaligen van over de hele wereld Nederlandse les gegeven en meer dan eens kwam dan de vraag op, vooral van mensen met een anglofone achtergrond, waarom het Nederlands naast _de _(waarin uiteraard verwantschap met _the_ wordt herkend) ook dat merkwaardige lidwoord _het_ heeft. Cursisten zonder veel taalkundige bagage stelde ik tevreden met een antwoord dat neerkwam op 'het is nu eenmaal zo', maar aan een hardnekkige doorvrager kon ik wel mijn redundantieverhaal kwijt. En het is voorgekomen dat als zo iemand een Bantoetaal sprak, ik heb verwezen naar het grote aantal klassen waarin de zelfstandig naamwoorden worden ingedeeld in deze taalfamilie. Wat toch ook eigenlijk wel erg veel van het goede is, liet ik dan doorschemeren. Niet dat het helemaal een eerlijke vergelijking is, want veel van de prefixen die zo'n klasse aanduiden, dragen een eigen betekenis in zich (waardoor dit systeem dus meer nut heeft dan een systeem van meerdere lidwoorden met exact dezelfde betekenis), maar toch kwam ik dan vaak vrij ver met de acceptatie van dit zinloos geachte tweede lidwoord.

Hoe dan ook, zo gevoelig ligt het allemaal niet. Zolang je niet een taal afdoet als ontoereikend, primitief of erger, maar je slechts verbaast of vrolijk maakt over bepaalde aspecten ervan, zul je niemand in de gordijnen jagen.


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Sjonge... Ik zie alleen mijn zorg om oordelen, maar oké, tot daar, we weten waar we staan: " mijlen- en mijlenver" van elkaar. De irritatie lijkt wel bijzonder groot. Jammer.



Wees gerust, geen irritatie, slechts opperste verwondering. Zoals ik ook meldde in mijn antwoord aan Red Arrow, is mijn ervaring dat zolang je iemands moedertaal niet afdoet als ontoereikend, primitief of erger (iets waar ook nooit reden toe bestaat), maar je slechts verbaast of vrolijk maakt over bepaalde aspecten ervan, je niemand in de gordijnen zult jagen.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik heb hier een paar opmerkingen gemist blijkbaar.



Hans M. said:


> Nee, dat moet niet. _De kat z'n staart_ is net zo goed correct Nederlands. Het woord heeft het genus m./v., wat betekent dat je als taalgebruiker zelf kunt kiezen of je mannelijke of vrouwelijke verwijswoorden gebruikt. Bovendien kun je bij huisdieren waar je een persoonlijke band mee hebt, altijd het biologisch geslacht de voorrang geven. Dus als je normaal katten _zij_ noemt en je eigen kat is een mannetje, dan kun je _hij_ zeggen, ook wanneer je het woord _kat_ en niet _kater_ gebruikt.


In mijn Nederlands is een kat vrouwelijk omdat we _'n kat_ zeggen (ja, in de tussentaal). _ne kat _gaat echt niet; en ik moet daar niet bij nadenken. Het komt gewoon zo.



Hans M. said:


> Zeg je nu dat tussentaal hetzelfde is als de Vlaamse variant van AN? Wanneer je verschillende onbepaalde lidwoorden voor mannelijke en vrouwelijke zelfstandige naamwoorden gebruikt (_nen hond en 'n kat_, _ne stoel en 'n tafel_, zoals op z'n Brabants), spreek je geen AN.


Nee, volgens de norm spreek ik geen AN; niemand trouwens uit mijn omgeving; NIEMAND! Maar ik spreek ook geen dialect. Dat is zoals we Nederlands spreken in Vlaanderen (in mijn geval, Vlaams-Brabant, maar mijn _dialectale_ _roots_ zijn Oost Vlaanderen, wat in mijn normale spraak niet te horen is (ik heb een nogal herkenbaar Vlaams-Brabants accent), tenzij ik moedwillig Oost-Vlaams ga spreken, bv. met mijn moeder, broer of tante).

PS. dat verschillend lidwoord komt niet enkel voor in het Vlaams-Brabants, maar ook in het Antwerps of Oost-Vlaams.


Chimel said:


> "Terwijl in het arrest X *het Hof* nog duidelijk het belang aangaf van een individueel onderzoek, stelt het in *haar* nieuwe rechtspraak dat..." Een vrouwelijk bezittelijk voornaamwoord bij een "het-woord"? Sommige voorstanders van het driegenerasysteem zijn blijkbaar de klus kwijt, neen?


Diegene die dat geschreven heeft, heeft niet goed nagedacht en is beïnvloed door het Frans: "la cour".


----------



## Chimel

Wat ik wel merk, ivm met deze hij/zij/het kwestie, is een neiging om abstracte naamwoorden te herhalen waar andere talen (het Frans althans) een voornaamwoord zouden gebruiken.

Bv: "De nieuwe wet bepaalt dat...". Als er in de volgende zin weer sprake is van deze wet, dan zeggen wij in het Frans: "Elle oblige désormais à...". Maar zeer vaak lees ik in het Nederlands: "Deze nieuwe wet verplicht..." alsof de schrijver zou aarzelen tussen "hij" en "zij" (is "wet" al dan niet vrouwelijk?) en het probleem op die manier oplost.

Jonge NL/FR vertalers reproduceren dikwijls dit ("Cette nouvelle loi"... en dan nog een derde keer in de volgende zin), wat in het Frans zeer zwaar en irritant klinkt (zowat "lagere school schrijfwijze"). In die zin hebben Nederlanders een streepje voor: als er geen genus meer is, dan kun je gewoon "hij" zeggen voor een wet, een tekst, een film, een conferentie... en de kous is af!


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Peterdg said:


> In mijn Nederlands is een kat vrouwelijk omdat we _'n kat_ zeggen (ja, in de tussentaal). _ne kat _gaat echt niet; en ik moet daar niet bij nadenken. Het komt gewoon zo.


Dat snap ik wel. Zo werkt het in mijn eigen regiolect ook. Maar waar ik op reageerde, was dat je zei dat het zo _moet_. Want dat klopt niet: zo mag het, maar zo hoeft het niet.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Peterdg said:


> Diegene die dat geschreven heeft, heeft niet goed nagedacht en is beïnvloed door het Frans: "la cour".


Ik denk dat hier iets anders speelt. Zie bijvoorbeeld het artikel Haar-ziekte in de Wikipedia.


----------



## bibibiben

Chimel said:


> Wat ik wel merk, ivm met deze hij/zij/het kwestie, is een neiging om abstracte naamwoorden te herhalen waar andere talen (het Frans althans) een voornaamwoord zouden gebruiken.



Scherpe observatie! Ik weet niet hoe het zit in België, maar op dit punt is er inderdaad nog een gevecht in ambtelijk Nederland. Naar onzijdige woorden zal men onbekommerd met _het _verwijzen. Dus: het land → het, het bestuur → het. Naar woorden die als vrouwelijk _mogen_ worden gezien (in België naar alle waarschijnlijkheid: moeten), durft de gemiddelde ambtenaar nog wel met _zij _te verwijzen, maar het ongemak is de laatste jaren zeer sterk gegroeid, mogelijk mede omdat in de spreektaal _die _de norm is geworden. Toch: de gemeente → zij, de stad → zij. Zwaar problematisch zijn echter de woorden die je alleen maar als mannelijk mag beschouwen. In de spreektaal kun je je toevlucht nemen tot _die _(zelden _hij), _dus daar ligt het probleem niet. In de geschreven taal maakt _deze_ enige opgang, maar die ontwikkeling is nog niet al te sterk en wordt tot overmaat van ramp ook al bekritiseerd. Gevolg: de staat → hij(???),  de dienst → hij(???). Niemand wil daaraan. Wat rest er dan nog? Herhaling van het zelfstandig naamwoord.

Persoonlijk denk ik: als _die _onhaalbaar is (want te spreektalig), kies dan maar voor _deze_. Klinkt niet in elke denkbare zin nog vertrouwd, maar die vertrouwdheid komt vanzelf wel. Het steeds herhalen van het zelfstandig naamwoord maakt namelijk inderdaad een nogal onbeholpen indruk. Dan liever een robuust verwijswoord.

Edit: een opvallende ontwikkeling in Nederland is dat in de spreektaal ook naar onzijdige woorden in toenemende mate met _die _wordt verwezen, niet langer met het ooit zo vertrouwde _het_ of _dat_. Deze substitutie zal de oplettende beschouwer nog steeds de wenkbrauwen doen fronsen, maar ik heb zo'n donkerbruin vermoeden dat het universele gebruik van _die _als verwijswoord een mooie toekomst tegemoet kan zien. Nou ja, in Nederland. België lijkt op een ander spoor te zitten. Iets waar ik persoonlijk geen enkel probleem mee heb. Lang leve de variatie.


----------



## Chimel

bibibiben said:


> Gevolg: de staat → hij(???),  de dienst → hij(???). Niemand wil daaraan. Wat rest er dan nog? Herhaling van het zelfstandig naamwoord.


Denkt u dat het ook opgaat voor het gebruik van het bezittelijk bijwoord zijn/haar? Zou niemand durven schrijven, over de dienst X: "Zijn standpunt is dat er nood is aan..."? Want dan is "dienst" toch duidelijk mannelijk en dus waarom geen "hij"?

Toevallig heb ik een tekst voor mij liggen waar ik lees: "Daarboven geniet *de organisatie* steun van XXX, hetgeen goed is voor de ontwikkeling *van de organisatie* maar ook wel inzet vraagt *van de organisatie*"... Komt dat gewoon van een slechte schrijver of zouden jullie (eminente leden van deze forum ) ook aarzelen om te schrijven "... wat goed is voor haar ontwikkeling"? Of "van zijn ontwikkeling" in Nederland dan?

Het intrigeert mij al een tijdje, moet ik zeggen, want als ik Nederlands schrijf, weet ik ook niet meer wat ik in zo'n geval moet doen...


----------



## Hans Molenslag

bibibiben said:


> Edit: een opvallende ontwikkeling in Nederland is dat in de spreektaal ook naar onzijdige woorden in toenemende mate met _die _wordt verwezen, niet langer met het ooit zo vertrouwde _het_ of _dat_. Deze substitutie zal de oplettende beschouwer nog steeds de wenkbrauwen doen fronsen, maar ik heb zo'n donkerbruin vermoeden dat het universele gebruik van _die _als verwijswoord een mooie toekomst tegemoet kan zien.



Vergelijkbaar daarmee zijn constructies van dit type die tegenwoordig schering en inslag zijn:

_Het eiland is de grootste van een kleine archipel van eilanden en atollen._
(willekeurig voorbeeld uit een toeristische website)​


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Chimel said:


> Toevallig heb ik een tekst voor mij liggen waar ik lees: "Daarboven geniet *de organisatie* steun van XXX, hetgeen goed is voor de ontwikkeling *van de organisatie* maar ook wel inzet vraagt *van de organisatie*"... Komt dat gewoon van een slechte schrijver of zouden jullie (eminente leden van deze forum ) ook aarzelen om te schrijven "... wat goed is voor haar ontwikkeling"? Of "van zijn ontwikkeling" in Nederland dan?



Je kunt _haar_ hier gebruiken, maar het klinkt schrijftalig. (Zelf zou ik geneigd zijn om een tweede keer _haar_ te vermijden door een omschrijving te gebruiken, bijvoorbeeld _van de medewerkers_ of iets dergelijks.) In gewone spreektaal of in een vlottere schrijfstijl zullen veel mensen naar verzamelnamen (collectiva) zoals _organisatie_ met het meervoud _zij_ en _hun_ verwijzen. Het voornaamwoord richt zich dan naar de betekenis in plaats van naar de grammaticale kenmerken van het woord waarnaar het verwijst.

_... hetgeen goed is voor haar ontwikkeling, maar ook wel inzet van de medewerkers vraagt
... hetgeen goed is voor hun ontwikkeling, maar ook wel hun inzet vraagt_​


----------



## bibibiben

Chimel said:


> Denkt u dat het ook opgaat voor het gebruik van het bezittelijk bijwoord zijn/haar? Zou niemand durven schrijven, over de dienst X: "Zijn standpunt is dat er nood is aan..."? Want dan is "dienst" toch duidelijk mannelijk en dus waarom geen "hij"?
> 
> Toevallig heb ik een tekst voor mij liggen waar ik lees: "Daarboven geniet *de organisatie* steun van XXX, hetgeen goed is voor de ontwikkeling *van de organisatie* maar ook wel inzet vraagt *van de organisatie*"... Komt dat gewoon van een slechte schrijver of zouden jullie (eminente leden van deze forum ) ook aarzelen om te schrijven "... wat goed is voor haar ontwikkeling"? Of "van zijn ontwikkeling" in Nederland dan?
> 
> Het intrigeert mij al een tijdje, moet ik zeggen, want als ik Nederlands schrijf, weet ik ook niet meer wat ik in zo'n geval moet doen...



Zo'n onbeholpen zin kan niet, nee.

Als ik een ambtenaar was, zou ik dit durven schrijven:
"Daarboven geniet *de organisatie* steun van XXX, hetgeen goed is voor *haar* ontwikkeling, maar ook wel *haar *inzet vraagt."

Goddank ben ik geen ambtenaar. Ik zou mezelf vervloeken als ik zo'n zin eruit zou moeten persen. Zoals Hans M. ook zegt, zo'n zin klinkt te schrijftalig.

Eén keer _haar _zal misschien nog wel kunnen passeren, waardoor deze suggestie van Hans M. goed bruikbaar is:
"Daarboven geniet *de organisatie* steun van XXX, hetgeen goed is voor *haar* ontwikkeling, maar ook wel inzet *van de medewerkers *vraagt."

Ik krijg echter de indruk dat ook deze zin in het Nederland van nu eigenlijk niet meer kan. Een pijnlijke constatering, want wat blijft er dan in godsnaam nog over?

Misschien kunnen we hier nog mee wegkomen:
"Daarboven geniet *de organisatie* steun van XXX, wat de ontwikkeling ten goede komt, maar daarnaast wel inzet vraagt."

In de bijzinnen wordt simpelweg elke verwijzing weggelaten, omdat wel duidelijk moet zijn dat het nog steeds om de organisatie gaat. Zeker in een tijd van kort-korter-kortst zou deze zin wel 'ns heel acceptabel kunnen klinken. De echte reden is dat in het Nederland van nu geen acceptabel verwijswoord beschikbaar is, maar we doen gewoon alsof er niets aan de hand is.


----------



## Chimel

Hartelijk dank aan jullie twee voor deze zeer nuttige verklaring! Ik waardeer "haar" ten zeerste...


----------



## bibibiben

Chimel, deze kan ook nog:

"Daarboven geniet *de organisatie* steun van XXX, hetgeen goed is voor de ontwikkeling *ervan*, maar ook wel inzet vraagt."


----------



## ThomasK

Ik begin zo te denken dat het er uiteindelijk om gaat dat pronomina/voornaamwoorden in wezen eerder naar personen verwijzen (vandaar dat "ervan" dan wel lukt), en dat ze vreemd dreigen over te komen als vooral bezittelijke voornaamwoorden naar niet-menselijke nomina verwijzen. Uitzondering: instellingen en zo omdat die in zekere zin groepen van mensen vertegenwoordigen en dus als een soort personificatie kunnen worden ervaren.

Nu, toevallig ben ik iets inzake school en onderwijs aan het voorbereiden, en daarbij lijkt mij dat "de school en haar beleid" perfect natuuurlijk klinken. Of is dat een Vlaams aanvoelen? (Ik zou eigenlijk ook niet steigeren bij "zijn") Ik zocht even op de BON-site naar _haar/zijn_-frequentie (natuurlijk in een abstracte tekst die vooral verwijst naar instellingen en zo): _de politiek/ haar handen, gedachte/ haar valkuilen, de vereniging/ haar invloed_. Natuurlijk worden die teksten geschreven door vakmensen (onderwijsmensen). Toevallig of niet nooit _zijn_, behalve om naar onderwijzers of kinderen te verwijzen... Nu, ja, het is moeilijk om te veralgemenen, lijkt mij.


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Nu, toevallig ben ik iets inzake school en onderwijs aan het voorbereiden, en daarbij lijkt mij dat "de school en haar beleid" perfect natuuurlijk klinken.



Ik zie in Nederland de volgende mogelijkheden:

*De school en z'n beleid.*
Alleen gesproken taal. Komt uit de mond van jong en oud. Klinkt volstrekt natuurlijk.

*De school en zijn beleid.*
Geschreven taal. Waarschijnlijk geschreven door iemand van de jongere generatie die er geen idee van heeft dat er zoiets als een woordgeslacht bestaat.  Kan op gefronste wenkbrauwen rekenen bij de oudere generatie.

*De school en haar beleid.*
Geschreven taal. Deze variant kan in Nederland eigenlijk niet goed meer. Er is een toenemend verzet tegen. Ook de oudere generatie beseft dat het gebruik van _haar_ knap verouderd klinkt.

*School en beleid.*
Geschreven taal. Kennelijk van de hand van iemand die vindt dat _haar_ niet meer kan, maar ook grote moeite heeft met de vervanger _zijn_. Dan maar weglaten. Niet iedereen zal gecharmeerd zijn van de weglatingstruc.

*Schoolbeleid.*
Kort-korter-kortst. Deze variant is natuurlijk alleen mogelijk als de tekst eronder ook inderdaad alleen maar over het schoolbeleid gaat.

*School en schoolbeleid.*
Als de tekst eronder toch echt over meer gaat dan alleen schoolbeleid, kan de 'haarmijder' nog met dit kopje uit de voeten. Mooi is anders.

Wat niet kan:
 *De school en het beleid ervan.*
Kennelijk is deze variant alleen mogelijk in een volledige zin, niet in een los zinsdeel. Het fijne weet ik er niet van.


----------



## Red Arrow

@bibibiben: ''school'' is niet echt een goed voorbeeld. In veel Vlaamse dialecten zegt men _'t school_ in plaats van _de schoo_l.
Dus voor mij klinkt *'t School en 't beleid daarvan* best oké


----------



## Red Arrow

@Chimel: Als je niet de hele tijd een bepaald woord wil herhalen, dan is het (ook in Vlaanderen) mogelijk om ''die'' te zeggen.
_
Die heeft nieuwe kleren aan. _(die = hij/zij)
_Jouw fiets remt heel goed! Heeft die net nieuwe remblokjes gekregen?_ (die = de fiets)

Ik denk dat Nederlanders vaak de D weglaten.
_
Jouw fiets remt heel goed! Heeft ie net nieuwe remblokjes gekregen?_

Bij het-woorden klinkt het een beetje raar om ''dat'' te zeggen.

_Jouw plan gaat nooit werken. 't Is te moeilijk._ ('t = het plan)
_Jouw plan gaat nooit werken. Dat is te moeilijk._ (=> klinkt zeer raar)


----------



## Hans Molenslag

bibibiben said:


> *De school en haar beleid.*
> Geschreven taal. Deze variant kan in Nederland eigenlijk niet goed meer.


Maar tegelijkertijd heb je in het hele taalgebied die zogenoemde haar-ziekte, waar ik al even naar verwezen heb.

_Amsterdam verloor in die periode een deel van haar aantrekkingskracht 
het bestuur en haar leden hebben unaniem ingestemd
Philips heeft zopas haar jaarcijfers gepubliceerd
de raad van toezicht wijzigde haar voorstellen_​
Volgens mij past _de school en haar beleid_ goed in dit semantische rijtje, hoewel dat nu toevallig niet een geval van haar-ziekte is.


----------



## bibibiben

Hans M. said:


> Maar tegelijkertijd heb je in het hele taalgebied die zogenoemde haar-ziekte, waar ik al even naar verwezen heb.



Ik heb sterk de indruk dat de haarziekte in Nederland een beetje op z'n retour is. De ergste haarafscheiders zijn toch vooral lieden die ambtelijke teksten in elkaar moeten knutselen, maar juist die lijken nu in toenemende mate haarmijder te worden. Aanwas van haarafscheiders zal ook beperkt zijn, omdat de jongere generaties in Nederland niet eens weten dat er zoiets als een woordgeslacht is.


----------



## ThomasK

Haarziekte, haarafscheiders, haarmijders: haha, leuk. Nochtans lijkt dit mij een beetje te wijzen in de richting van het persoonlijke: deze woorden verwijzen net naar groepen (gemeenschappen ?), die mogelijk iets moederlijks suggereren, terwijl de sfeer in de maatschappij mij bijzonder mannelijk-kil is. _(Oei, dit is politiek niet correct, vrees ik...)_ Niemand die volgt, vermoed ik, of toch?


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> ... die mogelijk iets moederlijks suggereren, terwijl de sfeer in de maatschappij mij bijzonder mannelijk-kil is.


Het bezittelijk voornaamwoord _zijn_ heeft het ook moeilijk, hoor. Alleen in verdonkeremaande vorm (_z'n_) is het goed bruikbaar, en dan alleen in de gesproken taal:

De school en _z'n_ beleid.

Niet iedereen wordt er blij van om dit in de geschreven taal tegen te komen:

De school en _zijn_ beleid.

En eerder zei ik al dat naar puur mannelijke zelfstandig naamwoorden niet graag met _hij_ verwezen wordt. Men neemt liever zijn toevlucht tot vreemde zinswendingen om te voorkomen dat je bijvoorbeeld naar een woord als _staat_ met _hij_ moet verwijzen. In de gesproken taal kom je in dit soort gevallen vooral _die_ tegen, _hij_ is minder geliefd.

Het algemene probleem is dus eigenlijk: zowel _zij_ en _haar_ als _hij_ en _zijn_ worden in Nederland in toenemende mate alleen nog maar met levende wezens geassocieerd, niet met levenloze zaken. Nu nog goede vervangers vinden.


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> _
> Die heeft nieuwe kleren aan. _(die = hij/zij)
> _Jouw fiets remt heel goed! Heeft die net nieuwe remblokjes gekregen?_ (die = de fiets)
> 
> Ik denk dat Nederlanders vaak de D weglaten.
> _
> Jouw fiets remt heel goed! Heeft ie net nieuwe remblokjes gekregen?_



Het zit iets anders in elkaar:_ ie _is de zogeheten enclitische vorm van _hij_. Deze vorm is altijd onbeklemtoond:

Wat doet ie (ook: doet-ie) nou?

Als het voorgaande woord op een klinker eindigt, is er een overgangsklank hoorbaar. Vaak is dat [d]. Deze wordt normaal gesproken niet geschreven:

Wat zei [d]ie nou?

In bepaalde dialecten is na de stomme e ook wel [n] hoorbaar:

Wat wilde [n]ie nou?

Wil je het onderwerp in de zinnen hierboven wel benadrukken, dan zul je alsnog _hij_ moeten gebruiken of anders het aanwijzend voornaamwoord _die_:

Wat doet _hij/die_ nou?
Wat zei _hij/die_ nou?
Wat wilde _hij/die_ nou?

_Die_ klinkt in dit specifieke geval wel wat informeler dan _hij_.




Red Arrow :D said:


> Bij het-woorden klinkt het een beetje raar om ''dat'' te zeggen.
> 
> _Jouw plan gaat nooit werken. 't Is te moeilijk._ ('t = het plan)
> _Jouw plan gaat nooit werken. Dat is te moeilijk._ (=> klinkt zeer raar)



Ja, in de geschreven taal zal de neiging wellicht minder groot zijn om in zulke gevallen een aanwijzend voornaamwoord te gebruiken, maar in de gesproken taal wordt volop gebruikgemaakt van _dat _als verwijzingswoord naar een het-woord. Althans, in Nederland.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

bibibiben said:


> En eerder zei ik al dat naar puur mannelijke zelfstandig naamwoorden niet graag met _hij_ verwezen wordt. Men neemt liever zijn toevlucht tot vreemde zinswendingen om te voorkomen dat je bijvoorbeeld naar een woord als _staat_ met _hij_ moet verwijzen. In de gesproken taal kom je in dit soort gevallen vooral _die_ tegen, _hij_ is minder geliefd.
> 
> Het algemene probleem is dus eigenlijk: zowel _zij_ en _haar_ als _hij_ en _zijn_ worden in Nederland in toenemende mate alleen nog maar met levende wezens geassocieerd, niet met levenloze zaken. Nu nog goede vervangers vinden.


Als illustratie daarvan een kop uit de Volkskrant:

_Audi ontwikkelde in 1999 sjoemelsoftware; Volkswagen gebruikte het_​
Strikt genomen zou hier dus _hem_ moeten staan. Nederlandse verwijswoorden, het is een rommeltje...


----------



## Red Arrow

Er staat vandaag iets in De Standaard over het woordgeslacht. Iemand die zich ergerde aan ''Boeve zet de wereld op _haar_ kop''.
Niet oninteressant.


----------



## bibibiben

Hans M. said:


> Als illustratie daarvan een kop uit de Volkskrant:
> 
> _Audi ontwikkelde in 1999 sjoemelsoftware; Volkswagen gebruikte het_​
> Strikt genomen zou hier dus _hem_ moeten staan. Nederlandse verwijswoorden, het is een rommeltje...



En toch zou _hem _in dit geval totaal niet goed klinken in het hedendaagse Nederlands zoals gesproken in Nederland. Er zou zelfs een kruis gezet worden.

Het Noord-Nederlandse taalgebied zit in een overgangsfase. Daarin gaat het steeds meer draaien om de zogeheten 'individuering'. Het Zuid-Nederlandse taalgebied is daar ook niet geheel ongevoelig voor, maar trapt wel wat vaker op de rem.

Eerder schreef ik op hij/zij of het  (voor voorwerpen):

"Inderdaad, in Nederland wordt niet meer naar vrouwelijke de-woorden met _zij_ verwezen. Hoogstens nog in nogal verheven schrijftaal. Dus of een de-woord nu mannelijk of vrouwelijk wordt, je kunt ernaar verwijzen met _hij_.

Toch is dat niet het hele verhaal. Neem dit gesprek:
A: Wat heb je in godsnaam met mijn trouwkleding gedaan?!
B: Rustig, hij ligt gewoon op het bed.

Naar het vrouwelijke de-woord _kleding_ mag je in Nederland dan wel met _hij_ verwijzen, toch klinkt de zin die B hierboven uitspreekt niet bepaald gewoon.

Veel normaler klinkt:
 B: Rustig, die ligt gewoon op het bed.

De betere grammatica’s wijzen ook op deze gebruiksmogelijkheid.

Echter, er is, zoals je zelf ook al scherp hebt opgemerkt, een vrij nieuwe ontwikkeling gaande: _het_ duikt soms op waar je _hij_ (of _die_) verwacht. Zo ook hier:
B: Rustig, het ligt gewoon op het bed.

Het problematische nu met voornaamwoord _het_ is dat dit *lang niet altijd elke hij kan vervangen*. In dit voorbeeld is bijvoorbeeld vervanging van _hij_ door _het_ uitgesloten:
A: Waar blijft de trein toch?
 B: Hij komt er al aan.
 B: Het komt er al aan.

Om het nog gecompliceerder te maken: er zijn ook gevallen waar het gebruik van _het_ inmiddels verplicht is. Voorbeeld:
A: Wat doet Robert nou met de pindakaas?
 B: Hij smeert het in zijn haar, die malloot!
 B: Hij smeert hem in zijn haar, die malloot!

De meeste grammatica's van het Nederlands zullen niet ingaan op deze recente ontwikkelingen in het gebruik van verwijswoorden. Zij houden het liever simpel en behapbaar, dus met regels die rechttoe-rechtaan zijn. Mocht je echter niet bang zijn voor wat theorie, dan zou je hier eens moeten kijken: Grammaticaal genus en pronominale verwijzing bij kinderen. Een taalverwervingsperspectief op een eeuwenoud grammaticaal probleem. Of hier: http://www.ingentaconnect.com/content/aup/tet/2009/00000061/00000001/art00004?crawler=true. Een publicatie in het Engels: Pronominal Gender in Spoken Dutch. Dit paper is van de hand van dr. Jenny Audring, die zich flink in het genusverlies in het Nederlands heeft vastgebeten en er aardig wat over gepubliceerd heeft. Haar geschriften vind ik persoonlijk erg lezenswaardig."

Sjoemelsoftware = pindakaas. Ontelbaar en niet te 'individueren'.


----------



## Red Arrow

Er staat maar één iemand op de cover, maar dit boek is eigenlijk door meerdere professoren aan de KU Leuven geschreven/nagekeken.


----------



## eno2

Moeilijke draad. Prikkeldraad bijna.

Bedoelde je: *woordgeslacht*

Ik heb weinig moeite met geslachten. Het zal wel aan mij liggen.

Als de Nederlanders het vrouwelijke geslacht links laten liggen: ze doen maar. Ik pak het mijne mee tot in het graf.


----------

